# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Italgabbie Orchidea

## diriras

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .

Ψάχνω άμεσα για αγορά το κλουβί της εταιρείας italgabbie Orchidea .Ξέρεται αν υπάρχει στην ελληνική αγορά; 

Υπάρχει κάπου διαδικτυακά ή σε κανονικο pet shop  . Αν γνωρίζετε κάτι στείλτε μου πμ  ή αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τον εισαγωγέα να επικοινωνήσω να μάθω με ποια καταστήματα συνεργάζεται 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα, την εταιρεια την αντιπροσωπευει φιλος μελος του Yorkshire club... Πολυ δυσκολα θα βρεις καποιον να τις δινει εστω και μεταχειρισμενες

----------


## diriras

Καλησπέρα 

Αν μπορείς να κάνεις μια ερώτηση στον φίλο σου  , με ποια καταστήματα συνεργάζεται που το δίνουν λιανική και στείλε μου πμ

----------

